# Seroxat?



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes or No?
What is your experience with it? Is it doing more help or more damage? Does it help for derealization?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

soooo... nobody ever tried this antidepressant or what!?








I got it today. Mostly what I have read from instrucitons in AD is many things about suicides, impotency, developing DP and many other "beautiful" things connected with this AD. 
I think it should be less painful just to buy a gun and to kill myself


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah it's called paxil. It didn't do squat for me. No bad side effects or improvement in dp. Just nothing. Prozac was pretty much the same.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I will wait and see do I need it. I will once again speak with my psychiatrist before using it. They mention so many times word "suicide" in instructions that I really don't know  should I start using Seroxat ever.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I was taking it twice for a few days so far and both times I stop taking it, because my DR became worse with seroxat.


----------

